
DDR4 Memory Will Be Released By Next Month - africanos23
http://www.hardwarepal.com/ddr4-memory-will-released-next-month/
======
Sanddancer
What an amazingly vapid article. First off, Crucial's comparing DDR4 release
specs to DDR3 release specs; in the 6 years since it came out, DDR3 has more
than doubled in speed. Second, because memory controllers need to be altered
to support DDR4, you won't be able to buy it in a computer for at least
another year until either Intel or AMD will release chipsets compatible with
DDR4. Finally, there's absolutely no discussion in there about the interesting
parts of DDR4, like it moving to a pci-e style architecture of multiple
channels. So no, don't hold your breath waiting for DDR4, you'll just pass out
and hit your head on the coffee table.

~~~
martinml
It's just blogspam. Here is the original source, which according to The
Wayback Machine was created almost a year ago:
[http://www.crucial.com/promo/DDR4.aspx](http://www.crucial.com/promo/DDR4.aspx)

------
otikik
That can't be right. Dance-Dance Revolution III is not out yet.

~~~
prawks
I thought it was strange that such an article made it to the frontpage. I
guess I assumed a lot of people on Hacker News play dance games...

~~~
trevorhinesley
Hahaha my first thought exactly...

------
pantalaimon
But what systems will be able to use it? Afaik Intel announced DDR4 for
Haswell-EP which is supposed to come out in late 2014.

~~~
craftuser
Even then, won't this be of little impact to practical performance benchmarks?

We are not talking about bypassing the limitation imposed by slow interconnect
busses.

I've been out of the hardware scene for a while. Someone more-knowledgeable
please correct me or back me up.

~~~
pantalaimon
well, it's also going to save some power and allows larger amounts of memory.
I'm just wondering why they would put it on the market in a month when nobody
outside R&D labs has the hardware to use it yet.

~~~
Sanddancer
Altera at the very least has FPGAs you can buy right now that offers DDR4
interfaces [1]. Also, I imagine a lot of this is directed towards OEMs who can
get the early silicon samples of Haswell-E chips so they can start testing
with them.

[http://www.digikey.com/product-
detail/en/10AX066H4F34I4SGES/...](http://www.digikey.com/product-
detail/en/10AX066H4F34I4SGES/10AX066H4F34I4SGES-ND/4305237)

------
ck2
Aren't they using DDR5 on video cards?

Sheesh people just started buying 1150 chipset motherboards, they have to buy
again?

~~~
Osmium
I think that's GDDR5 which is something different (and roughly comparable to
[edit: DDR3]).

Also, for this comparison, hasn't DDR3 had much higher speeds than 1066MHz for
a while now anyway? isn't it up to 1866MHz? so the comparisons claimed speed
improvements seem exaggerated. I'd be interested to know the real world
difference this would make anyway. For logistical reasons I recently had to
order a workstation with DDR3-1600 rather DDR3-1866 memory but couldn't find
out how much of a real world impact this would have.

~~~
ck2
If it is based on DDR3, video cards that use it are significantly faster than
the same card that uses DDR3

~~~
wlesieutre
If you mean it's faster than the same card using _G_ DDR3, that's because
GDDR3 is based on DDR2.

Fantastic naming scheme, isn't it?

~~~
Tuna-Fish
There are also plenty of cards that use DDR3, without the G. GDDR5-using cards
are much faster than them.

~~~
wlesieutre
Huh, wasn't aware of that. Is it mostly budget cards that aren't really
intended for gaming, or do you see it in low-end gaming cards as well?

